# Rayk hat Geburtstag



## Full Flavor (29 November 2008)

Na dann mal alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag und immer die Ohren steif halten

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 November 2008)

Na dann mal alles Gute

:sm20:

Und halt nicht nur die Ohren steif

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 November 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Am Samstag fällt einem das Feiern sicher leichter. Speziell bei einer Schnapszahl.


----------



## HaDi (29 November 2008)

Von mir auch die besten Wünsche ...

:sm20:

Alles Gute von HaDi


----------



## mst (29 November 2008)

Wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute!!!

:sm20:


----------



## Kai (29 November 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 November 2008)

Schliesse mich den Vor-schreibern kommentarlos an......................


----------



## zotos (29 November 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute.


----------



## edi (29 November 2008)

Wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute!!!

...und viele Grüße ins BTZ.......


----------



## Gerhard K (29 November 2008)

alles gute auch aus österreich
:sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 November 2008)

... auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche
 :sm20: und Alles Gute


----------



## crash (29 November 2008)

von mir auch alles Gute!


----------

